# ARTWORK-STRETCHING, FRAMING A CANVAS painting



## suziemaus (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi, I am new to this space! First time in chatroom. I am having a terrible time finding art that I like (and can afford). I have a naked wall above my sofa and am considering purchasing an "original" oil painting from Ebay. (A suggestion from someone at HGTV's RMS) I found one that I really like. These art pieces are handpainted in China and shipped from there. (Yet extremely affordable) They are not stretched or framed. (I would imagine to keep the shipping costs down.) That's fine with me, but is it really that difficult for one to do themselves without a paying a professional framer? The seller was unable to answer my question, he could only tell me that he can't stretch it for me.
If anybody out there has art experience or is a (artistic) painter, etc. ...please help. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## zayabibu (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd have it done professionally, trying to stretch it yourself could result in cracks or flaking of the paint.


----------



## suziemaus (Jul 11, 2008)

*thanks*

Thanks, zayabibu. I inquired about the cost of this at an art/frame shop. It's not as expensive as I thought. About $5.00 per foot. Probably about the same amount if I went out and bought the stretching bars and materieals myself.


----------



## zayabibu (Jul 19, 2008)

Glad it'll be reasonable for them to do it for you. Stretching canvas isn't too difficult, but stretching one that has been painted runs the risk of damaging the art work. Since it would be your first time, it's not worth it.


----------

